# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Needle valve problem ?



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

I know that most of you i believe use the following Needle valve ?

Why is this?

Pt.no. MNV-4K2 @ Â£12.02 ea. These are 10-32UNF male threaded x 1/8 hosetail on the outlet.

The 10-32nd thread is a non standard thread, or it is here in the UK.

My Reg is 3/8", I can reduce to a 1/4", 1/8" but not to that measurment.

I picked up a needle valve (1/8") from a pneumatics supplier, but it is extremely fine to adjust. You just have to breathe on it and it changes from 60bubbles/min to 45b/m

I need accurate dosing of between 50 and 70 b/m.

Any ideas please.

I can get things from a clippard supplier
www.westgroup.co.uk

Thaks in advance
Mike










They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

I know that most of you i believe use the following Needle valve ?

Why is this?

Pt.no. MNV-4K2 @ Â£12.02 ea. These are 10-32UNF male threaded x 1/8 hosetail on the outlet.

The 10-32nd thread is a non standard thread, or it is here in the UK.

My Reg is 3/8", I can reduce to a 1/4", 1/8" but not to that measurment.

I picked up a needle valve (1/8") from a pneumatics supplier, but it is extremely fine to adjust. You just have to breathe on it and it changes from 60bubbles/min to 45b/m

I need accurate dosing of between 50 and 70 b/m.

Any ideas please.

I can get things from a clippard supplier
www.westgroup.co.uk

Thaks in advance
Mike










They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

If you can get to the 1/4 inch then you just need an adaptor to adapt 1/4 to 1/8.

I swear I recently saw a posting of someone else in the UK who went thru this same thing - and got it solved. But darn if I can't find it now.

Revision: found it. See:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=4106079172&r=2636050672#2636050672

topic: Co2 Refills how long do yours last
Bob

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Wed April 02 2003 at 03:40 PM.]


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The 10-32 connection is proprietary here too, and everybody has to buy a 10-32 to 1/8 inch male NPT adapter to go with the MNV-4K2. It is also available with a metric M-5 screw as well, if that's any help.

Your remarks about it being very touchy to adjust are correct. I used to adjust mine with a needle nosed pliars, because I could not make the 1 degree adjustments with my fingers. It's so touchy, that I always had to compensate the adjustment, because it would shift when I tightened the jam nut.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Go to the same place you got the needle valve and get the 10-32 to 1/8" adapter. What I wish I could find is a knob to fit on the adjustment screw of the needle valve.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Gregg - My mnv-4k2 HAS a knob. I understood that is what the "K" stood for. Perhaps you have the one with just the screwdriver slot????


TJ - Clippard should be able to supply you with the 10/32 to 1/8 adaptor.

Bob


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Hmmm, interesting. I recently ordered a needle valve from CustomAquatics and they called me to find out what kind of regulator I had so they could send me the proper fittings. I was impressed to say the least but I'll reserve judgment until I get it and see if it hooks up properly.

I also have an Aqua Medic regulator with a built in needle valve and it adjusts very accurately.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

My MNV-4k2 came with both a knob and a brass adaptor of 10/32 to 1/8 NPT. I got mine from a Robert H. competitor.

Doomer - Do you have any specs on the CustomAquatics needle valve? curious as to how it compares to the Clippard. I know who makes the one that Fish Vet makes and it is not quite as fine a control as the Clippard.
Bob


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine has a knob. But it's a small one. I was thinking more along the lines of something say .5" across. Easier to get my big fingers on. Now that I think abou it I'm pretty sure I know where I can get one.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Dunno the specs on the Custom Aquatics NV but I'll post my impressions as soon as I get it. Should be here next Tuesday.


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

This above image is the one that i am using.

it is very nicely built but unlike most it has a push in lock fitting accepting 6mm/4mm tubing.

Other than its sensitivity it is solidly built and got nice little screwdriver slot for fine adjust (which it needs IMO)

I thought the MNV4K2 had a 25 turn valve therefore it having a very slow regulated adjustment output.

But what i have been reading on the previos few posts, it may be not much different to the one above.

For everyones interest the model is 
MRFC - 6mm/ 1/8" Needle Â£9.76 + vat UK

Can be acquired from the westgroup.co.uk or clippard suppliers.

Luckily this needle has an 1/8" connection for direct connection to other attachments, unlike the 4K2.

So it looks like i will NOT get a finer adjustment needle then ?

Cheers all.
Mike

They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

The Clippard MNV-4k2w has about 7-8 turns. YOu can see a chart of this in their catalog which you can download from their web site.

Do you know the manufacturer of the MRFC? I am guessing that it is also mfg by Clippard and has a built in check valve. Their catalog has several versions of "MFC-xxx" valves. The MFC valves have between 6 and 10+ turns of revolution.

The 1/8 connection is via the brass adaptor that was apparently included. If you remove it, I would guess that the built in is a 10/32 port.

Bob


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Man, that is one clear closeup. You must be a photographer.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

I've got the MNV-4K2 and what I do is set my tank regulator to 20 psi, then adjust the needle valve until it is fairly close to the bubble rate I am after and lock it down. I then adjust the pressure regulator a few psi up and down from 20 and can manipulate the bubble rate to within 10% of my desired setting.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------

